# Extra plugs on stock 2010 WRX head unit.??



## Disturbed1Reptiles (Jun 15, 2010)

What are the 2 extra plugs for that go into the stock head unit in a 2010 WRX?
Thanks in advance for any helpful advice.


----------



## tneig002 (Aug 6, 2010)

If I remember correctly, one is for factory auxiliary and one is for factory satellite radio.


----------



## Disturbed1Reptiles (Jun 15, 2010)

tneig002 said:


> If I remember correctly, one is for factory auxiliary and one is for factory satellite radio.


Ok, thanks. 
Any idea how to upgrade the antenna? After installing the aftermarket head unit the radio reception really sucks.


----------



## tneig002 (Aug 6, 2010)

What model of radio did you put in there? AM/FM reception is usually dictated by the quality of the deck's tuner in cases of poor aftermarket sound.


----------



## Disturbed1Reptiles (Jun 15, 2010)

tneig002 said:


> What model of radio did you put in there? AM/FM reception is usually dictated by the quality of the deck's tuner in cases of poor aftermarket sound.


I didn't have any trouble in the other vehicle it was in. Hmmm.
JVC, KD-SX8250. It was just over $200 (not a Wal-Mart deck. lol)


----------



## ttocs388 (Jun 25, 2010)

look and try an underdash antenna, it may or may not help but is worth a try.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Disturbed1Reptiles said:


> Ok, thanks.
> Any idea how to upgrade the antenna? After installing the aftermarket head unit the radio reception really sucks.



some wrx have an antenna adapter that also comes with a blue antenna wire, was this hooked up?

b


----------



## Disturbed1Reptiles (Jun 15, 2010)

simplicityinsound said:


> some wrx have an antenna adapter that also comes with a blue antenna wire, was this hooked up?
> 
> b


One of the extra plugs is a blue wire. Not sure how I would hook that up to my new head unit.??

Thanks.


----------



## Joe Hamel (Sep 22, 2009)

If you look at the main 20 pin wire harness that you unplugged from the stock radio, is there a yellow wire with a black trace on it? If so that is the trigger for the antenna amplifier. It needs to be connected to your blue remote trigger on the JVC head unit. That "should" clear up your reception issue.


----------



## XJGPN (Dec 15, 2010)

Disturbed1Reptiles said:


> One of the extra plugs is a blue wire. Not sure how I would hook that up to my new head unit.??


Sorry for dragging this back from the dead but I am Mid install and have the same question. It is a 2009 impreza and there is a separate blue wire with it's own black plug (separate from the 20 pin) and I don't see any reference to what it does. I keep finding dead ended threads like this. Did you ever figure out what it was?


----------



## Disturbed1Reptiles (Jun 15, 2010)

XJGPN said:


> Sorry for dragging this back from the dead but I am Mid install and have the same question. It is a 2009 impreza and there is a separate blue wire with it's own black plug (separate from the 20 pin) and I don't see any reference to what it does. I keep finding dead ended threads like this. Did you ever figure out what it was?



No, never got it fixed... still have minimal reception.


----------



## XJGPN (Dec 15, 2010)

Disturbed1Reptiles said:


> No, never got it fixed... still have minimal reception.


I've been doing some more research and I didn't post up yet because I haven't confirmed it on my car yet, but I found out the following from "96svx.dc" who posts to a lot of boards.

1) The Blue wire with Black Plug is a secondary ground that either plugs into the back of the head unit, or there is a tab on the mounting bracket that it can plug into.

2) Possible cause of bad reception for some people is that some Imprezas have an angled antennae plug that bottoms out on the back of the head unit before fully seating. Apparently using a short antennae extension cable with straight plug has fixed the problem for some people. 

I haven't pulled the headunit yet to confirm either one of these things, but I'll keep you in the loop.


----------

